# Mercury fuel cup for filter question 05 25hp 2 stroke



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes, it should be nearly full. When you squeeze the primer bulb on the hose from the tank, do you see the filter assembly fill with fuel?


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Under further investigation theres nothing hooked up to it gas line runs straight to carb. What the hells that about anyone seen this?looks like previous owner bypassed the filter


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes, the previous owner of my current motor did the same thing. The guy was a bit of an idiot, hence the price I got the motor for. ;D

The carb had tons of gunk in it, almost blocking the jet. Now it runs great!

Here's a pic of the mis-routed fuel line. Look familiar? :


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Yup same setup except my guel filter is hanging in the pic,gonna replace that today i guess. How was cleaning the carb? Pretty easy?


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Yeah, the guy removed it. : I bought a new one. 

The carb is easy. I'd recommend buying a rebuild kit like I linked to below. It comes with all new gaskets, seals, fuel pump components, jet, needle valve, springs, etc...
http://www.ishopmarine.com/ishop/js...nown&reqph=Unknown&reqItemCode=MM-13958237072

One thing to keep in mind, those kits typically don't come with a new float, so if you think you might need to replace your old one, buy it separately. I'm kinda OCD, so I like to replace everything while I've got it apart.


----------

